# Preventing lens from fogging up



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 11, 2010)

We have about 2 feet of snow on the ground outside right now and I want to go take some pictures.  Problem is last time I took my camera out in the cold weather the lens fogged up when I brought it back in.  Is that bad for the camera? 

Does this happen to anyone else and is there anything I can do to prevent this from happening? I dont really mind if its not going to hurt anything though.


----------



## Dao (Feb 11, 2010)

Someone here suggested in the past that use a Ziplock bag and put the camera (or lens) inside the bag before entering the other environment.  And let the temperature of the equipment rise to the room temperature before taking them out.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool thanks I will give that a try.


----------



## bgaideski (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, that can be very very bad. If condensation ends up inside the lens you could ruin it.

Here is what I find works. When going outside keep your camera in your camera bag. stand out there for a few minutes and let the bag get more to outside temperature. Then bring your camera out, do your shooting. When you are done put the camera back in your bag. Then bring the bag inside. Do not open your camera bag until It becomes more of a room temperature. Then when you take your camera out it will still be cold, but it wont be so extremely cold, and the lens probably wont fog.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2010)

That is condensation...and it can form on all the cold surfaces of your gear...inside and out....so yes, it can be harmful.

To prevent condensation, you need to isolate your cold gear from warm/humid air.  As mentioned, you can seal it up in plastic etc. and allow it to warm up before taking it out.

At the very least, leave the gear zipped up in your camera bag while it warms up.  It's probably not air tight, but it's better than nothing.  
I also keep little bags of desiccant  (silica gel) in my camera bag, to absorb some moisture.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 11, 2010)

The zip lock bag worked great thanks


----------



## TiaS (Feb 11, 2010)

I have this problem. So you put the camera in the ziplock while outside? How long does one have to leave it sit in the bag in the house? I find that my camera takes an awful long time for the condensation to leave the lens in winter.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Feb 11, 2010)

I left it in there for like an hour. Probably could have taken it out sooner if I wanted. I put it in the bag right before i came in


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 11, 2010)

TiaS said:


> I have this problem. So you put the camera in the ziplock while outside?


Yes.  After you're done shooting, of course.



TiaS said:


> How long does one have to leave it sit in the bag in the house?


Till it gets back up to room temperature.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 11, 2010)

Yup...works perfect that way.


----------

